# tudo azul



## galcosta

Quando foi que caiu em desuso "tudo azul"
De onde saiu?


----------



## Vanda

Ai, que pergunta difícil! Que eu me lembre começou no final dos anos 60s ou início dos anos 70s. Quando deixou de ser usado?! Não faço a menor idéia!


----------



## Alandria

Nossa, faz tempo, hem!


----------



## Outsider

Lembro-me da canção! 

Tudo azul,
Adão e Eva no Paraíso;
Sem pecado e sem juízo.​


----------



## galcosta

E hoje o equivalente seria "tudo de bom" "tudo legal"?
E porque "tudo azul" e não "tudo amarelo"? Não pergunto para incomodar, de brincadeira, é duvida real. Por que essa cor?? Só porque sim? Desculpas pela pergunta boba. 

Bj

Galzinha


----------



## brighton rock

azul = a cor do céu

deve ser por isso


----------



## galcosta

É mais que provável que seja isso..


----------



## Vanda

O Brighton já deu uma idéia e acho que é isto mesmo. Foi na bem na época dos movimentos alternativos e, como você pode ver aqui, tem tudo a ver com essas filosofias.


----------



## galcosta

interessante Vanda, e também o assunto de "i´m blue" "I got the blues"...

Que seja moda de novo! 
Como vai? Tudo bem?
Tudo azul!


----------



## Josita

Hmmm,faz tempo q eu eskeci dessa expressão...Mas é bonitinha até


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Bem-vind@ Josita!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Há anos sim, porque eu nunca chegei a ouvir.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Mangato

Eu também e a primeira vez que escuto isto,  mas e bem linda.
Nel blu di pinto di blu que cantava Modugno nos anos 60


----------



## Josita

Hihihi Tô me sentindo em casa já  brigada pela ajuda!


----------



## brighton rock

a expressão que a GAL falou (i've got the blues) vem das "notas azuis" que são notas musicáis com uma tonalidade mais grave do que o comum, é por isso que a música chama-se BLUES, e como o blues é triste (eram os negros escravos que cantabam e tocabam), então a frase é triste 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_note


----------

